# Vinyl flooring as baseboard & tile walls



## new home buyer (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

We currently  have vinyl flooring in our bathroom that goes up the wall about 6"and functions as the baseboard.  We also have tiled walls that go up about 4 1/2 feet.  We have to replace the flooring anyway, but I'm not into the vinyl flooring as baseboard look.  The tile is fairly old, and impossible to match.  The only idea that we had would be to install the new flooring with a 6" baseboard.  Any other ideas on how to deal with this problem?

Thank You!


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Apr 11, 2009)

Well, installing a 6 inch high baseboard would probably be the fastest, cheapest and easiest way to go.

What you may find, however, is that tiling isn't a uniform height off the floor.  In that case, you can still install a baseboard that fits tight to the bottom of the tiling, and then a shoe molding at the bottom between the baseboard and the floor to hide any gap there.

In commercial kitchens and hospitals it's common to see the flooring rising up the wall to make a baseboard.   The reason for doing this is to promote more efficient and effective cleaning.  You can mop a flooring that curves up the wall to clean it quickly and effectively, but you can't effectively mop the dirt out of a 90 degree corner.


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Apr 12, 2009)

You can still use tile, just pick one that is totally different so it looks like it was done on purpose, we call this accent tiles.


----------



## Zoe (May 2, 2011)

Not only that, but in places where liquids are likely to be spilled ie water, sweet drinks, etc., the flooring extended up the wall and up the toekick of the cabinets prevents the liquid from penetrating the substratum. This is particularly important in controling some insects such as carpenter ants which seek moisture, and other insects that are drawn to sweets, and in certain climates, mold growth. I deliberately install my flooring in the bathrooms, kitchen, & laundry room by creating a baseboard that is an extension of my vinyl floor.


----------

